# PerC College Students and Graduates: What is your major/degree in?



## Khadroma (Feb 4, 2017)

Incoming/prospective college students are also welcome to share their intended major. roud:


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Systems Engineering - Department of _Automatic Control and Applied Informatics_, starting my third semester next month.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I want to do biomedical science (a course/career any science used in the medical field - biochem, microbiology, haematology, etc). Hoping to get into year 3 through my college course.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Not too sure yet but I'm leaning towards psychology


I'm doomed no matter what I major inXD


----------



## Khadroma (Feb 4, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> I want to do biomedical science (a course/career any science used in the medical field - biochem, microbiology, haematology, etc). Hoping to get into year 3 through my college course.


^ I'm in biochem/molecular bio/microbio, as well. roud:

EDIT: My other major is statistics, specifically biostat at my college's School of Public Health. Perhaps that is something you would like to consider, as well?


Also, not sure if you're still in the UK, but I really wanted to do this program when I was younger and considered studying abroad: 
strath.ac.uk/courses/undergraduate/biochemistrymicrobiology/


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Going for library science masters if possible


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Audiology


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Undergrad was Japanese Studies, Postgrad is Comparative Literatures and Cultures.


----------



## Mibble (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm in Mass Communications - Broadcast Journalism. I would love to be a radio DJ and to work with music and in the media field. Though I've been thinking about going in a field involving being a therapist also since it's both a back up plan while also being a preferred thing I wouldn't mind doing in life since I like helping people.

Though theirs nothing wrong with doing both :/


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Chemistry, ACS cert. BS + Chem., Polymer Science MS. Been working in "the real world" for years, but I want to be a student again. I want to go back for Classical or Lit. studies, but school costs too damn much. :neglected:

Will probably check out e-programs or try to join Mensa as I'm a terrible [slow] self-learner.


----------



## neutralchaotic (Aug 13, 2017)

Studying Linguistics, this is my sixth semester.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Finance. Graduated in 2014.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

Just graduated. Majored in English.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Law


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

​Business Management


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Major in accounting, minors in mathematics and communication studies.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Major in international political science. 
Master’s degree in strategic studies.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Major in Biology
Minor in Applied Ethics


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Major in Lesbian Film and Arts.
Minor in Native American Studies
Seeing all your pathetic degrees make me laugh, I truly pity you all. Good luck finding jobs, chumps


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm INFP, and within a year, I will hold a Bachelor's Degree in Instrumental Music Education. 

Music was just the thing in school that I actually liked; I knew I would have the best chance at graduating with this degree! I do feel that my life has been enriched by my study


----------



## Khadroma (Feb 4, 2017)

Marshy14 said:


> Major in Lesbian Film and Arts.
> Minor in Native American Studies
> Seeing all your pathetic degrees make me laugh, I truly pity you all. Good luck finding jobs, chumps












I nearly shat myself laughing at this, particularly paired with your current avatar.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm studying Computer Engineering.
I want to work in simulation, replicating reality for things like educational purposes (seeing a human cell up close in 3D).


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm about to go into Law


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

bachelor in Computer Science


----------



## Amphoteric (Nov 7, 2014)

Biochemistry. I have about a year (and possibly a half) left.

I wish I had explored more options before settling into it. I don't necessarily hate it, but I hate the prospective work I would be getting into. I'm hoping to get into an environmental or forest ecology based program where I can utilize statistics and also not spend my days cooped up in a lab.


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

Currently in the associate phase but working towards a bachelors in psychology. The dream is to go all the way to Ph.D or Psy.D and become a licensed psychologist.

Many years of school ahead of me haha.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BS in Secondary Education Communications with a minor in Theatre Arts
MS in Computer Information Systems


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Double major in Computer Science and Mathematics, double minor in Literature and Creative Writing 

Thinking about going back for a graduate degree in CS soon.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Nanoscale Science!


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

Just getting started in my last year studying for a BS in Rural Land Management and I'm still deciding between loss adjuster or some other work as a chartered surveyor.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

In 1.5 to 2 years I'll (hopefully) have earned my degree. I might do a master's as well. I have to decide pretty soon. The main issue is finances. 

Major: Computer Science
Emphasis: Animation
Minor: Creative Writing
Minor: Mathematics
I also want a language certification in Spanish. So I'm squeezing in some classes when I can.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Computer Science; but will be switching to science and studying up to be a Neuroscientist.
My dream career is to be a research scientist in that department.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Major: Environmental Engineering
Minor: Mathematics 

Currently in my 2nd year of college. Still getting the gen eds out of the way. Finally in my last chemistry course, and I finally started calculus in college! Exciting stuff. It's still a few years off, but once I graduate I want to (possibly) work for the EPA in research/development, and maybe go back to school for a master's degree after working for a few years.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I'm INFP, and within a year, I will hold a Bachelor's Degree in Instrumental Music Education.
> 
> Music was just the thing in school that I actually liked; I knew I would have the best chance at graduating with this degree! I do feel that my life has been enriched by my study


Do you have any specific instruments you want to teach?


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm half way a BS in Mechanical Engineering. If I take a trigonometry and statistics class I'll have an AS in Mathematics.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Right now my major is Management Information Systems, which is a business administration degree.

I've thought about changing my major to Computer Science, Economics, or Mechanical Engineering though.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

owlet said:


> Undergrad was Japanese Studies, Postgrad is Comparative Literatures and Cultures.


I believe that's normally termed "watching Anime"


I did a BSc in Physics, then MSc in Software Development


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Is there anybody here who's not doing something science related?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

dizzycactus said:


> I believe that's normally termed "watching Anime"


いいえ、違いますよ。実は、あまりにアニメを見ることしませんでした。


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

owlet said:


> いいえ、違いますよ。実は、あまりにアニメを見ることしませんでした。


Your avatar says otherwise... but then you could say the same thing about me lol


----------

